# past mod



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

here is another ghetto mod i did, had my 500mhz AMD in it about a year ago.

i had been using that case for two years, and it had a 486 dx-4 100mhz in it when i first bought the case for 5 dollars.

i used it pretty much only for editing music.


----------

